# Dessert to go with chili



## mudbug

Chili and cornbread are the main event for tomorrow night's get-together with the girls.  I've been assigned dessert again and can't think of anything in particular to make that would pair well with chili.

I've got mixes and/or ingredients to make angel food cake, pecan pie, brownies, yellow cake, puff pastry, frozen raspberries and blueberries, plenty of eggs and butter.  I don't mind going to the store for something else.

What do you think would be a good accompaniment?  Something lemony?
Chocolatey? Fruit tart?  Help, please.  I've got a reputation to uphold!


----------



## PA Baker

You know me, mud!  I could give you recipes all day on this stuff   , but I'll limit myself to a couple to start!  For the first one, you could substitute frozen peaches, thawed.  It would be refreshing after the chili and the biscuits would complement the cornbread from the dinner.

*Peaches and Cream Shortcake with Cornmeal-Orange Biscuits*

Biscuits:
¼ c sugar
1 ½ tsp orange zest
1 ½ c flour
½ c yellow cornmeal
3 Tbsp (packed) golden brown sugar
1 Tbsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
½ c (1 stick) chilled, unsalted butter cut into ¼” pieces
2/3 c (or more) whole milk

Filling:
2 lb peaches, peeled, pitted, cut into ½” thick slices
1/3 c sugar
½ tsp vanilla
1 c chilled whipping cream
3 Tbsp powdered sugar

For biscuits:
Preheat oven to 400F.  Line large baking sheet with parchment.  Mix ¼ c sugar and orange peel in small bowl, mashing peel with back of spoon until mixture is pale orange.

Whisk flour, cornmeal, brown sugar, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl.  Add butter.  Rub with fingertips until mixture forms coarse meal.  Add 2/3 c milk, stir with fork until dough is evenly moistened, adding more milk by Tablespoonful if dry.  Drop dough by 1/3 cups-full onto prepared sheet, forming 8 mounds and spacing 1 1/2 ” apart.  Using fingertips, flatten each biscuit into 2” rounds.  Sprinkle with orange sugar.

Bake biscuits until golden brown and tester comes out clean, about 18 minutes.  Transfer to rack.  Biscuits can be made up to 8 hours ahead.  Cool completely and store in an airtight container at room temp.

Filling:
Toss peaches, 1/3 c sugar, and vanilla in large bowl.  Let stand 15 minutes, tossing occasionally.  Using electric mixer, beat cream and sugar in medium bowl until peaks form.  Using a serrated knife cut each biscuit horizontally in half.  Place bottom halves on plates.  Spoon peaches and their juices onto each biscuit.  Top with whipped cream and biscuit tops.

Makes 8
Bon Appetit, July 2003


----------



## PA Baker

Here's another one that's much more impressive looking than it is difficult to make (I always like those!).  The recipe calls for the strawberry sauce.  I prefer it with a caramel sauce.  You could just use the kind that you buy at the grocery store that comes in a squeeze bottle.

*Chocolate Beggars Purses*

1 c semisweet chocolate chips
¼ c chopped almonds, lightly toasted
¼ c sweetened coconut flakes, lightly toasted
2 sheets puff pastry, thawed if frozen
1 large egg beaten with 2 tsp water to make an egg wash
No Cook Strawberry Coulis, recipe follows (I think caramel sounds better)
Confectioners’ sugar for garnish

Preheat the oven to 400F.

In a bowl, combine the chocolate, almonds, and coconut.

On a lightly floured surface, unfold 1 sheet of puff pastry.  Roll out to a rectangle 8”x16’.  With a sharp knife, cut into 8 equal squares. 

Place 1 heaping Tbsp of the chocolate chip mixture in the center of each square.  With a pastry brush, brush the edges of the square with the egg wash.  Bring the corners of the pastry up and over the filling and twist and squeeze together to form a pouch or purse.  Fan out the corners of the pastry and place on an ungreased baking sheet.  Repeat with the remaining ingredients and bake until golden brown and the filling is melted, about 15 minutes.

Remove from the oven and arrange on dessert plates.  Serve with strawberry sauce (I think caramel sounds good) and sprinkle with confectioners’ sugar and serve hot.

No cook Strawberry Coulis
1 pt strawberries, hulled
1 lemon, juiced
2 Tbsp grand marnier
2 Tbsp sugar, or more, to taste
Water, to thin

Combine all ingredients in a food processor and process until smooth.  Add a little water, if necessary, to thin.  Strain into a clean bowl.


----------



## PA Baker

It might be too cold for something frozen, but these are yummy!

*Frozen Chocolate Caramel Parfaits*

Served straight from the freezer, their texture is similar to ice cream's, but they take on a mousse like consistency when thawed for a minute or two on the plate. Parfaits can be frozen up to 3 days.

1/2 cup whole milk 
1 1/2 cups chilled heavy cream 
3/4 cup sugar 
8 large egg yolks 
Pinch salt 
7 ounces fine-quality bittersweet chocolate (not unsweetened), melted and cooled 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
Special equipment: an instant-read thermometer; a standing electric mixer; 8 (8 to 9-ounces) paper cups 
Accompaniments: Hot Fudge Sauce, recipe follows; unsweetened whipped cream; fresh raspberries 
Bring milk and 1/2 cup cream just to a boil in a small heavy saucepan, then remove from heat and keep warm, covered. 
In another small heavy saucepan, add 1/2 cup sugar and stir, over medium heat, until sugar is dissolved. Stop stirring and cook until the sugar turns a deep golden caramel. Remove from heat and carefully add warm cream mixture (mixture will steam vigorously and caramel will harden). Cook over low heat, whisking, until caramel is dissolved. 
Whisk together yolks, remaining 1/4 cup sugar, and a pinch of salt in a metal bowl, then add hot caramel mixture in a slow stream, whisking. Transfer custard to saucepan. Cook custard over moderately low heat, stirring, until thickened and registers 170 degrees F on thermometer (do not let boil). 
Pour custard through a fine-mesh sieve into bowl of standing mixer, then beat at high speed 10 minutes (mixture will be completely cool, thick, and pale). Beat in melted chocolate and vanilla. 
Whisk remaining 1 cup cream in another bowl until it just holds stiff peaks, then whisk about 1/4 of cream into chocolate mixture to lighten. Fold in remaining cream gently but thoroughly and divide mixture among paper cups (each only 3/4 full), smoothing tops. Cover each cup with foil and freeze parfaits for at least 12 hours. 
To serve, carefully tear off each paper cup and invert parfaits onto plates.


----------



## PA Baker

This is it!  I promise!   

*Mexican Hot Fudge Sundaes*

3/4 cup heavy whipping cream
1/2 cup (or more) freshly brewed strong coffee
16 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
Vanilla ice cream
Toasted pine nuts 

Bring cream and 1/2 cup coffee to boil in medium saucepan. Remove from heat. Add chocolate and cinnamon. Stir until chocolate is melted and sauce is smooth. Mix in vanilla extract. Scoop ice cream into bowls. Top with warm fudge sauce and pine nuts. 

*Raspberry Tiramisu*

1 cup seedless raspberry jam 
6 tablespoons orange liqueur (recommended: Grand Marnier) 
1 pound mascarpone cheese, at room temperature 
1 cup whipping cream 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
28 soft ladyfingers or 2 (12-ounce) pound cakes, cut into 3 by 1 by 1 1/2-inch pieces 
3 (1/2 dry pint) baskets fresh raspberries (about 3 3/4 cups total) 
Confectioners' sugar, for serving 

Stir the jam and 4 tablespoons of the orange liqueur in a small bowl to blend. 
Combine the mascarpone and remaining 2 tablespoons of orange liqueur in a large bowl to blend. Using an electric mixer, beat the cream, sugar, and vanilla in another large bowl until soft peaks form. Using a large rubber spatula, stir 1/4 of the whipped cream into the mascarpone mixture to lighten. Fold the remaining whipped cream into the mascarpone mixture. 
Line the bottom of a13 by 9 by 2-inch glass baking dish or other decorative serving dish with half of the ladyfingers. Spread half of the jam mixture over the ladyfingers. Spread half of the mascarpone mixture over the jam mixture, then cover with half of the fresh raspberries. Repeat layering with the remaining ladyfingers, jam mixture, mascarpone mixture and raspberries. Cover and refrigerate at least 3 hours or overnight. 
Dust with the confectioners' sugar and serve.


----------



## mudbug

I was hoping you would come thru for me again, PA!  These all look great, especially the beggar's purses.  I think I could make a raspberry coulis that would be super with the chocolate.

Do you think they could be reheated?  I have to transport them for a 30-minute ride.


----------



## mudbug

Posted before I saw the last two recipes.  One of the party is Italian in heritage and she would LOVE the tiramisu!  Rats, now I have to decide....


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, raspberry coulis would be great!

If you can't assemble and bake at your friend's, I'd just bake them part-way at home and then finish baking at her house.  The first bake will be to make sure the dough sets up and doesn't slump in transport, the second will be to finish and brown the dough and melt the innards.


----------



## middie

no recipe but i thought a key lime pie would go great with chili


----------



## PA Baker

mudbug said:
			
		

> Posted before I saw the last two recipes.  One of the party is Italian in heritage and she would LOVE the tiramisu!  Rats, now I have to decide....



The good thing about the raspberry tiramisu is that you wouldn't have to worry about the whole to-bake or not-to-bake thing.  Maybe save the beggars' purses for a time when you host?


----------



## mudbug

middie, I agree about the key lime pie, but I doubt I can find the limes anywhere around here right now.  I always love something cool and citrusy after a spicy meal.

PA, yeah, I'm leaning toward the tiramisu for the reasons you mentioned.  Plus I have a 9x13 pan with a cover that will work beautifully.

I may do the beggars purses anyway this weekend and try them out on the family first!  Thanks again for all your brilliant ideas (and I saw that dark choc/orange souffle thingy too!).


----------



## PA Baker

My pleasure!    Enjoy your night out with the girls!

I haven't made the raspberry tiramisu yet myself, so you'll have to let me know what you think of it.


----------



## mudbug

I am gonna do the raspberry one first, quickly followed by mish's Sophia recipe soon!

Wonder whether ladyfingers are on sale this week............


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Super easy, super yummy.

Chocolate Volcanoes.

Preheat oven to 450.
1 package devil's food cake, whatever brand you prefer.  Mix batter according to directions.  Spray Pam for baking, or similar product into muffin tins.  Pour batter into muffin tin.  Bake until the top and sides set.  Remove immediately from the oven.  Let cool slightly and turn cooked "volcanoes onto serving plates.  Top with chocolate sauce and serve hot.  When the volcanoes are cut into, the uncooked batter oozes from the inside in rich-chocolate glory.  Serve with whipped cream.  Your guests will ask "How'd she do that?"  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Konditor

Although there are recipes using alternative meats, such as turkey, most cooks still prepare beef and/or pork chili – whether the original _chile colorado de res_ (meat with red chiles), or some variation thereof.  Texans who are hunting enthusiasts are known occasionally to enjoy this dish with ground venison and, more regionalistic, armadillo.  

I firmly believe that after such a spicy hot & substantial dish as chili, diners ought to be served a refreshingly light final note.  Consider that the majority will have had their chili accompanied by cornbread (made with blue corn, jalapeños, or sweet potatoes), buttermilk biscuits, or tortilla chips – (along with lime, sour cream, boiled rice, or perhaps even Navaho fry bread). And maybe a glass of beer, too. Therefore, almost any dessert prepared with a heavy grain texture is going to tip indulgences into overload.  

Instead, let’s be understanding of both the nature of the meal's components, and of balance and satiety:  Go for something truly appropriate such as _Nieve de Tunas_ (no, it isn’t seafood!), otherwise known as Prickly-Pear Snow.  Look up a good method for making this exquisitely tasty & cooling treat.

Other apposite suggestions include _Margarita Sorbet_, _Flan de Almendras_ (an almond custard), and _Walaxshi_ (poached pears in a custard cream sauce).  Or a delightful Tropical Fruit Salad.  More surprising to some palates could be a small bowl of freshly churned Avocado Ice Cream.

Please do not misinterpret my remarks as criticism, but I wouldn't think that tiramisu follows a pot a chili very gracefully.


----------



## mudbug

Konditor, I am delighted to see you back among us.  Your suggestions came too late for last night's repast, but are duly noted.  I agree that the pairing was not the most harmonious, but we enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## Caine

*Mexican Ice Cream Pie*

Crust:
1-1/2 cups chocolate cookie crumbs
3 Tbs butter, melted

Combine chocolate cookie crumbs with melted butter and press mixture into the bottom and sides of a deep dish pie pan. Freeze.

Filling:
1 quart Ben & Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch ice cream
6 oz unsalted dry roasted peanuts, crushed

Set ice cream out to soften for 15 to 30 minutes.  Press the softened ice cream into the frozen crust, distributing it evenly, sprinkle with crushed peanuts, and freeze until serving time. 

Topping:
1 c. whipping cream
2 Tbs  sugar
1/4 tsp vanilla

Whip cream with vanilla and sugar until stiff. Cover and refrigerate.

Kahlua Chocolate Sauce:
3 squares unsweetened chocolate
1/2 cup half & half
1-1/2 cups. sugar
1/4 cup unsalted butter
1 pinch salt
1 tsp vanilla
1/4 tsp cinnamon
1 oz. Kahlua

Melt chocolate and butter in double boiler, slowly add the half & half, then add the rest of the ingredients. 

To serve, slice pie into serving pieces, top each piece with whipped cream and drizzle with sauce.


----------



## Konditor

Mr Caine, thank you for supplying the Mex. pie recipe. Incidentally are you are culinary mind reader?   

(I very nearly included 'Chocolate Meringue Pie' in my brief list of suggested endings for the meal.)


----------



## Caine

I developed that recipe for someone who was complaining that Rachael Ray was supposed to make Mexican ice cream pie on one of her shows, she never made it, and they never posted the recipe. I actually didn't make this pie myself until about 6 months after I developed the recipe because I couldn't find chocolate wafer cookies (supermarket workers were on strike at the time, so my sources for cookies was extremely limited).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Many years ago, I was traveling through Barstow, California and got stranded as the heads warped on my engine do to the 115' F temperature of the midnight air.  There was a restaurant called "Carlos & Totos that had very good Mexican food.  They had the best Fried Ice Cream I have ever eaten.  Anybody ever eat there, and if so, know how to make that wonderful desert?  It would go very well after a bowl of good chili.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath

Mexican Fried Ice Cream

3 cups ice cream
2 beaten eggs
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Vegetable oil (for deep-fat frying)
4 1/2 cups sweetened corn flakes, crushed

Place six scoops (about 1/2 cup each) of ice cream in a small pan. Freeze for 1 hour or until firm.

Combine eggs and vanilla extract in a small mixing bowl.

In a pie plate, combine cereal and cinnamon. Dip each frozen ball in egg mixture, then in cereal mixture. Return coated ice cream balls to pan and freeze 1 hour or until firm. Reserve remaining cereal mixture. Cover and chill remaining egg mixture.

Remove coated ice cream balls from the freezer. Dip balls in remaining egg mixture, then roll them in remaining cereal mixture. Return to pan. Cover and freeze for several hours or until firm.

Fry frozen ice cream balls, 1 or 2 at a time, in deep hot vegetable oil (375 degrees F) in a deep fat fryer or heavy saucepan for 15 seconds or until golden brown. Remove with a slotted spoon; drain for a few seconds. Return fried ice cream balls to the freezer while frying the remaining balls. 

Serve immediately with vanilla ice cream and/or whipped cream


----------



## Shunny

*Something fruity*

I’m making chili tonight with  the works.  I wanted a homemade dessert as well and figured something fruity would go with this chili. So I decided to go with old fashioned peach cobbler and vanilla ice cream.  I’m going comfort food all the way. Hope my suggestion helped.


----------



## pepperhead212

Welcome to the forum, Shunny!  Enjoy your makin's!  

I rarely make desert with chili - I think we get so full, from all that meat, and tortillas, that there's no room left!


----------



## CharlieD

Wow, somebody dug out an old thread.


----------



## larry_stewart

Years ago I was watching a Bobby Flay episode and he had a guest home cook who made a dessert that he had when he was a kid ( not sure which country he was from, but it was somewhere in Central America ).  Basically took a unpeeled banana, made a slit lengthwise along the top.  opened if up some the fruit was exposed.  Drizzled some sweetened condensed milk in the slit.  Shook some cinnamon then wrapped the banana in foil and heated it up.  I think in this episode they tossed it on the grill.  I did the same, but heated it up in the oven.   For me, it was such a simple, unique and good dessert.   Not sure it pairs with chili or not, but it sure tasted good and was the first thing that came to mind ( not that chili is Central American , but just came to mind ).


----------



## Vinylhanger

I was watching Sorted on YouTube and one of the chefs said his family used to cut small slits in an unpeeled banana and insert candy chips.  I assume chocolate chips or M&Ms.

With chili, I like anything cold.  Peach cobbler and ice cream sounds perfect.

Though, I also agree.  After a bowl or three of chili, there isn't any room for more.  At least for a couple hours or so.  Or maybe 20 minutes.

Chili is always an adventure.


----------



## kenmiller

I have not imagined desserts and chili together. But can try now!


----------

